# What do you think of the B614?



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi.

Are there are Hymer B614 owners out there? What do you think of your motorhome? Any info good or bad would be very helpful.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I honestly thought this was a question about a b-road then :lol: :lol: 

coat on


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for that - it made me laugh, even tho I got all excited 'cos I thought I was about to get some helpful info!!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

from me, unlikely :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Catz , I did put B614 in the MHF search engine and got 4 pages of postings ?

John


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that, I didn't know (because I hadn't noticed....doh) that you could do a motorhomefacts search........right, I'm off to search through all the pages.

Sue


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

saying that, the search I did was in the google bar at top of every MHF page, but the radio button selected to MHF not web..

the other search option brings different results I think...

edit..


there are not really four pages, more like 2, and they dont contain much  

so try the actual search button ... :roll:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm, like you say, those pages didn't contain much.

So, would be very appreciative if anyone with a Hymer B614 could give me their thoughts on it.

Many thanks.

Sue


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have looked at one, they look great. If only we had a longer drive and lots more dosh, its probably what we would buy.

Regards


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that, Brandywine.

Sue


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Can't help specifically with the 614 but I had a B584 for 4 years followed by a purchase last year of a B544SL. Both excellent machines no real problems with either and I think you can rest assured that if you go for one, assuming the layout is as you require, you won't have any regrets.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Mike. It is good to hear from someone with first hand knowledge of Hymers.

It is with great reluctance that we are having to part with our Concorde and we just want to be sure that we are getting something good in its place.

Sue


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

they are bloody great, had one for the past 12 months ( 04 reg ) cant fault it however hard i look, never had any bother at all, great fuel economy, great to drive, beds are really comfy.
Thought of a downside.....bloody expensive to buy !!!!, however you only get what you pay for, and the quality is worth paying the extra for, would give it 10 out of 10


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a Hymer - nuff said!

We are on our third and would not have anything else!!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a 2003 B630 which is like a slightly shorter (6.41 metre) version of the same layout - and it's on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis instead of a Ducato / Alko.

It's our first MH, we have had it for 18 months and it's great. I cannot think of anything wrong with the layout that I would change. We don't want an oven so the 3-burner hob is fine. The bathroom works well (swing-wall shower) although the B614 has a bigger bathroom. It's really well built, drives easily (left-hooker automatic) and we just love to get away in it. In fact, I prefer driving it now to my Subaru Outback - more comfortable and relaxing.

Go for it!


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Catz

We have a B614 and can't sing its praises enough. 

Sure, we have a small list of things for HYMER to put right but just teething probs. We can't compare it with other M/H's as it is our first.

Last winter / Spring, it took us all the way down to Tan Tan in the Moroccan Sahara with no real difficulty. 

Get back to me if you have any specific Q's.

Barry


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks bobshymer, Oldwomble, Jean Luc and barrytward for all the replies. It is good to know you are all satisfied with your hymers.

Will let you know how we get on.

Sue


----------

